# Friday Pics!



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My daughter wanted to go to seaworld last weekend for her 17th birthday, it was hotter than hades, but well worth it!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

new toy....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

more from seaworld!


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

A few pictures from the Romeo y Julieta cigar factory in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Decided to build a pier for the pond while the water level is low:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sally, and Doc and Shelby napping with Faith


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

His new fishing attire


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Chillin at the beach

Surprise BD party for Boo

Sliced apple in the potato botes

Steak, fresh shrimp from Charlies, potato bote and bacon beans at the creek! :smile:

Another tagged red from Big Lake...photo from Barrio


Chicken


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Almost done!

1.) Before - 
2.) More Before
3.) After - We're thinking 9000 pounds worth of boulders will stop most vehicles...
4.- 8.) More After


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Last ones from Seaworld!*

Last ones, though I probably took 1000 pictures total! lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Concrete last weekend. Dayum it was hot. Approx 65 80lb bags.

2. Pretty little future bull red.

3. Flounder I caught yesterday fishing with my daughter.

4. same flounder.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Headed for Lackland AFB*

Monday the wife and I along with our other two sons took Eric to the hotel where Tuesday morning he left for Basic Training. Here are a couple of pics before we dropped him off.

1- He got me for a ribeye and grilled shrimp as a last meal.
2- Wanted to shoot some pool at Slick Willie's before we dropped him off.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*San Antonio and New Braunfels weekend trip*

Some random pics from last weekend. We had a blast.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

GREAT PIXELS EVERYONE...


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Just a couple more.*

I know....I am going picture crazy this morning!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Fire just west of our place a few weekends ago and some kiddo pics...oh and a little snake I found last night. Y'all have a great Friday 2Coolers!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

turning 65 made easy...with a big boat ride


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Poker table build

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Flounders*

Gigged these a couple weeks ago in about 20 minutes!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*A couple from the past couple of weeks*

My daughter went to Sea World with her Girl Scout troop and spent the night.
-Messing with the dolphins
-Penguin encounter
-Daughter with the Azul Dancers
-Wassup
-Dolphin Show

We went to The Woodlands last weekend to see my Grandmother. She had all of her Grandson's and some of the great grandchildren spend the night. She had a blast.

-Me and Mo
-Mo with Grandkids and Great Grandkids
-Another one with Mo, my daughter and cousin


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My 12 yr old son made this fly 100% on his own. 

I had to modify my calendar at work.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son fishing and finding some rocks. Dinosaurs Alive at Moody Gardens and an octopus.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man its Friday again ? That was quick.. Not much this week, but a happy choc pup rolling in dirt to turn almond , some fresh Polska Kielbasa and some fresh catch Nantucket Blue feech and Cod . Turbans and trout in a blue corn meal.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nephew with Kermit, Cape Cod Sunsets and Lighthouse in Eastham.

time to get back to work ..rrrr


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a little behind, missed the last few weeks. Lots of pics:

Schlitterbahn Galveston on my wife's birthday in July. My boy is big enough to ride pretty much whatever now, so it was me and him most of the day.




























Our cabana










The incredibly sexy birthday girl lounging










Kids hamming it up at home


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

1. My beautiful family
2. Mama's new ride
3. My 15 lb 7 week old boy
4. Our boat ramp on lake Houston before and after.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from a few weeks ago, Robert's birthday trip !!!!
Pictured, Trey (my son), Robert and I, great day on the water even with WSW winds and high barometer and zero tide movement.

Go Figure


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fishing the other day

Gordon's first king.










Tylers first king, biggest fish ever, first saltwater fish ever










Me with a king










Daisy chained shrimp boats


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Kemah boardwalk pics....

Touch tank



















I swear the boy would get in if I let him










Fountains



















Hard head feeding frenzy under the $.25 fish feeders


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

this past weekend, broke in my new Billystix "deathstix" the right way.

and my lazy dog catching a nap

waders in the middle of the pass, almost got run over more than a handful of times...couple of times, you could only see their hats at the most, stayed out there all day.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

1)One of those 1386 piece swing/slide/playhouse type deals goin together, figure this is gonna take a while.

2-3)I've been taking pics of her in this chair since she was an infant.

4) She's watching a dvd while her mama is cooking supper and putting Bananna Nut Bread in the oven. Be jealous!

5-7) Even Ol' Trodery doesn't have one of these!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> 1)One of those 1386 piece swing/slide/playhouse type deals goin together, figure this is gonna take a while.....


I feel your pain huntinguy! Your lil princess is going to love it though!! Gonna be looking at the closeout specials this weekend on playsets. I might be putting it up in this heat for my lil princess and bubba! :spineyes:


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Friend of mine has been hunting the same area (Eastern PA) for over 30 years and finally got his lifetime whitetail. That's my oldest boy modeling.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rig'd UP said:


> Friend of mine has been hunting the same area (Eastern PA) for over 30 years and finally got his lifetime whitetail. That's my oldest boy modeling.


WHOA!!!! that's what i'm talkin about. measurements???


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Took a long weekend last weekend and go to LA and tour the swamp.
1- a lil fishing in Jean Lafitte
2-the young one and a big gator
3-lil one and a red
4-lil one at the Tabasco factory tour


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

*From last weekend in POC.*

One of Gabri's reds.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Picked this up for $900. 16ft xtra wide/deep with 25hp on back.

























Last weekend, cleaned her up a bit. Paint, new gas tank, hose, plugs, etc. Also did plywood flooring. Took her to the lake last Saturday evening, to test. Ran like a charm!


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*what kind of atv is that*

5-7) Even Ol' Trodery doesn't have one of these!


























[/QUOTE]

that thing is bad


----------



## jbart (Aug 9, 2011)

Saddam's Bass love gold bladed Rooster Tail's


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> WHOA!!!! that's what i'm talkin about. measurements???


I don't remember off the top of my head. I'll call and ask. I think it scored around 153.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Funny pic we took this morning at the corner store


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

We built a palm tree at the pool bar at our resort in Montego Bay.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Got to hang out with some beautiful aircraft last weekend in Galveston, took a ride in the blue Stearman.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

The boyz


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Port Mansfield Last Week*

Good Stuff


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

jbart said:


> Saddam's Bass love gold bladed Rooster Tail's


Nice catch, and Thanks :flag:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures taken from the golf course in Vail, CO last Saturday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

66cc two stroke I'm about to tear down and turn it from 2 3/4 hp, to 5 hp. And then I'm putting in a bicycle. :rybka:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

It's still Friday. Nawlings salad Captain Daves style


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bday present to myself

My big boy.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> 5-7) Even Ol' Trodery doesn't have one of these!
> He will now


that thing is bad[/QUOTE]


----------

